# Vernon vs Bookcliffs archery?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What's your thoughts on the difference between the 2 units? Good, bad, what ever.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After the couple of bucks that I saw in the Book Cliffs this last muzzle loader hunt I would go there again and again over the Vernon. Those two bucks would rival any on the Henry Mountains. But it has been a while since I have been out on the Vernon


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

nice bucks out on the Vernon that said I would hunt the Bookcliffs as well. I personally think that the Vernon is a bit over rated and when the population has a set back it seems to impact the herd worse than other units.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

The Books fer sure


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Book Cliffs, personally I'd go there over Vernon.
A buddy had a rifle tag for the Books in 2010 and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I have been seeing a lot of bucks on the book cliffs the last few years, the problem I am finding is they are all "crabby" bucks. Meaning the forks are not very deep, just splitting towards the ends. I have only seen 2 bucks that I would consider shooting on a LE hunt.

Anyone else noticing the same thing?


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

snw_brdr10 said:


> I have been seeing a lot of bucks on the book cliffs the last few years, the problem I am finding is they are all "crabby" bucks. Meaning the forks are not very deep, just splitting towards the ends. I have only seen 2 bucks that I would consider shooting on a LE hunt.
> 
> Anyone else noticing the same thing?


Yes they are all crabby. Stay away from the Book Cliffs. Everyone go hunt the Vernon. ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The secrete to hunting the Book Cliffs is to get off of the roads, yes it can be done but you are not going to like the canyons that you are going to need to hike into to get off of the roads.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Both units are managed for the same age and quality so it doesn't really matter. Pick a unit you can put time scouting and you should do fine in both units. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Bookcliffs would be a lot harder to scout regularly but i definitely would make it down a few times. Vernon I could probably go at least every other weekend. I'm not a road hunter fan so most would be hiking in.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The Book Cliffs Success rate is usually 20-40% better than the Vernon. But the Vernon can give you a better pre-hunt experience if you can scout it more often. Top end on both units is similar, but you will see more small deer on the Book Cliffs. Probably can chase older age class bucks on the Vernon. Usually lots more people on the Book Cliffs. It all depends on the type of experience you are looking for. Depending on what type of hunter you are (hard-core, hike, weekend, or road, etc...) there are other units that are just as good or better than either. In the end, either would provide a fun experience to stalk mature bucks and get the blood pumping.


----------

